# Good breakfast for cutting?



## murphy2010

ok hi, basically im looking for a good breakfast that has a good amount of protein, and carbs. Im on a cutting diet, and want this breakfast to be a filling one, as ill be eating it at 7 in the morning , and my next chance to eat is 12:30.

I would have oats and 2 scoops whey shake, but oats dont agree with me.

So i was wondering, which is better:

weetabix with skimmed milk + 2 scoop whey protein

OR

Mini shredded wheats with skimmed milk + 2 scoop whey protein

?


----------



## flinty90

either


----------



## flinty90

but what about 4 eggs and 2 slices wholemeal toast


----------



## murphy2010

umm , i never really thought about it . I love scrambled egg and guess it sounds great


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Just have Eggs (boiled, 3 egg omelette, scrambled) with all or most of the yoke discarded.

Would you want oats, bread, shredded wheat (carbs) when cutting?


----------



## flinty90

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Just have Eggs (boiled, 3 egg omelette, scrambled) with all or most of the yoke discarded.
> 
> *Would you want oats, bread, shredded wheat (carbs) when cutting?*


yeah there alright mate for your first meal !!!!


----------



## Greenspin

murphy2010 said:


> ok hi, basically im looking for a good breakfast that has a good amount of protein, and carbs. Im on a cutting diet, and want this breakfast to be a filling one, as ill be eating it at 7 in the morning , and my next chance to eat is 12:30.
> 
> I would have oats and 2 scoops whey shake, but oats dont agree with me.
> 
> So i was wondering, which is better:
> 
> weetabix with skimmed milk + 2 scoop whey protein
> 
> OR
> 
> Mini shredded wheats with skimmed milk + 2 scoop whey protein
> 
> ?


 ^----This is a long time. Most breakfast cereal are relatively high GI (they will send your sugars up quick then down - big subject, but this in not good for if you are going to have such a gap between meals). Neither of those breakfast will cover you for that amount of time.

Like flinty said, eggs and whole meal toast is a good start. Add some avocado and a small glass skimmed milk as an idea. Then you have a protein blend (egg, whey and cassein(from milk) to try cover you till you next eat. And fat+ from the avocado/evoo or something of that nature to slow gastric emptying of the stomach, thus prolonging the digestion of carbs, and prolonging the time you have fuel to burn. Plus add a cup broccoli as the fiber will also help to slow up digestion, and is nutritious.


----------



## Brotein

I fast for 16 hours every day, 5 hours is nothing so don't go spreading crap about not eating. Your body isn't going to go catabolic in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Greenspin

Brotein said:


> I fast for 16 hours every day, 5 hours is nothing so don't go spreading crap about not eating. Your body isn't going to go catabolic in such a short amount of time.


Spread crap. Ok mate :thumb: .

You have just decided that I was talking about catabolism. If you like you can make up all the things i say. Now stop being tetchy, your just hungry. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Brotein said:


> I fast for 16 hours every day, 5 hours is nothing so don't go spreading crap about not eating. Your body isn't going to go catabolic in such a short amount of time.


X2 (without the hostility attached lol)


----------



## Greenspin

What you are doing Brotein, is an actual fasting style diet, and so there is method. There is a difference between that and just not eating.


----------



## Fatstuff

greenspin said:


> What you are doing Brotein, is an actual fasting style diet, and so there is method. There is a difference between that and just not eating.


Not really, as long as u get the same amount of calories in that day.it doesn't matter how long u go without!


----------



## Greenspin

fatmanstan! said:


> Not really, as long as u get the same amount of calories in that day.it doesn't matter how long u go without!


How does that make sense. So you are saying the leangain diet has no method?


----------



## flinty90

Come on kids play nice, lets just try and answer the op's question about breakfast ideas ....


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Brotein said:


> I fast for 16 hours every day, 5 hours is nothing so don't go spreading crap about not eating. Your body isn't going to go catabolic in such a short amount of time.


I disagree with this as most of the guys on here will also as well. Depending on what your actual goals are i personally think that you should not go that long without food as your body will start going catabolic and also into the referred term of "starvation mode".................. However everyone's body is different so might be ok for one n not the other hunger is usually a good sign of ur body goin catabolic same as thirst for dehydration if you get thirsty your already dehydrated.


----------



## G-man99

I struggle with hunger if I go over 4 hours of not eating and that would be when bulking!!

Thats probably why I've never done a full blown cutting diet but am fortunate enough to be able to lose weight quickly but that means unfortunate when it comes to gaining decent mass :angry:


----------



## C.Hill

When cutting i try to get my only carbs of the day pre and post workout, so when cutting for breakfast i have 4 whole eggs, 3 whites and 100g blueberries. Sorts u out. I wasnt waiting 5 1/2 hours to eat again though. I personally think this is too long, especially when cutting. Cant u have a cheeky shake and some almonds around 9-10ish?


----------



## Matt 1

Skipping meals or fasting is the quickest way to piling on the pounds later on..

You wanna keep your metabolic rate as steady as possible (hence the saying 6 small meals a day) - this shouldn't just apply to bodybuilding, but all people.

As to the OP's question.. breakfast I would get some eggs in, and a carb source like u mentioned.. wheetabix/mini ones are the same really..plain wheetabix is probably slightly better, why not have a banana too 

3 eggs

1 or 2 wheetabix (you are not gonna put on weight - you've just come out of a 'fast' over night, you need it.)

1banana

Pint of water

-If you can't always get the eggs in, go for the whey mate.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

Matt 1 said:


> Skipping meals or fasting is the quickest way to piling on the pounds later on..
> 
> You wanna keep your metabolic rate as steady as possible (hence the saying 6 small meals a day) - this shouldn't just apply to bodybuilding, but all people.
> 
> As to the OP's question.. breakfast I would get some eggs in, and a carb source like u mentioned.. wheetabix/mini ones are the same really..plain wheetabix is probably slightly better, why not have a banana too
> 
> 3 eggs
> 
> 1 or 2 wheetabix (you are not gonna put on weight - you've just come out of a 'fast' over night, you need it.)
> 
> 1banana
> 
> Pint of water
> 
> -If you can't always get the eggs in, go for the whey mate.
> 
> Good luck.


Nope nope nope nope. I won't counter this personally I'll let martin berkhan do the work

http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html


----------



## Matt 1

ALR said:


> Nope nope nope nope. I won't counter this personally I'll let martin berkhan do the work
> 
> http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html


Cba to argue tbh mate..works for me lol


----------



## Guest

lol i'm the same. it works for me too but 3 meals works just as well, the 6 meals is a myth.

3 is easier, mroe enjoyable, and i stress less about it..so i go with 3. 6 works just as well but is hassle


----------



## Matt 1

ALR said:


> lol i'm the same. it works for me too but 3 meals works just as well, the 6 meals is a myth.
> 
> 3 is easier, mroe enjoyable, and i stress less about it..so i go with 3. 6 works just as well but is hassle


Fair play mate.

You say its a myth because this guy said it.. what's to say he's knows better than next man? Anyway..each to their own


----------



## Milky

I am *trying* to cut a bit at the moment.

I have 2 weetabix with skimmed milk and a shake... TBH l dont feel hungry at all for a few hours after so its working for me.


----------



## walks

I thought the whole idea behind 6 small meals was to keep insulin leaves stable, not to fire up the metabolism


----------



## Fatstuff

greenspin said:


> How does that make sense. So you are saying the leangain diet has no method?


It's the same basic principles - u eat above maintenance to gain. Below to cut . 1 - it makes it easier to eat less calories so cutting is essentially easier!

2 - the idea is having the bulk of ur calories post workout!

But all I was saying was - if ur following leangains or not, 5 hours without food will not be catabolic unless ur not ingesting enough calories altogether . Nothin to do with wether u r following it or not!


----------



## Guest

Matt 1 said:


> Fair play mate.
> 
> You say its a myth because this guy said it.. what's to say he's knows better than next man? Anyway..each to their own


no if you read the site he's got research and evidence to back up his point


----------



## Milky

Bet he's made up with all these ideas he's getting on breakfast meals...

STOP HIJACKING HIS THREAD !!


----------



## Matt 1

walks said:


> I thought the whole idea behind 6 small meals was to keep insulin leaves stable, not to fire up the metabolism


your metabolism is going to be working more frequently if you give the body a consistent and constant flow of energy - less peaks and troths(sp?)


----------



## Matt 1

ALR said:


> no if you read the site he's got research and evidence to back up his point


Theres research to say otherwise


----------



## Greenspin

ALR said:


> no if you read the site he's got research and evidence to back up his point


I love the fact that people forget there is so much research and evidence to support most theorys that when they get it into the head they think it is right, they are not open to the fact the it might not be. I mean you read M/H and one month it will say one thing with research to back it blah blah blah then the next month there will be another thing that completely contradicts it, but ofcourse there is research. PMSL


----------



## Matt 1

greenspin said:


> I love the fact that people forget there is so much research and evidence to support most theorys that when they get it into the head they think it is right, they are not open to the fact the it might not be. I mean you read M/H and one month it will say one thing with research to back it blah blah blah then the next month there will be another thing that completely contradicts it, but ofcourse there is research. PMSL


very true mate..

end of the day, you gotta take everything with a pinch of salt.

if you close your mind, you limit your opportunities which could have a negative impact on your potential.


----------

